# Completed Double Trouble Blanket CAL (C)



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

https://haakplein.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=168&lang=en
Click on the instructions under the American flag. Don't forget the miscellaneous remarks.


----------



## choiyuk96 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ravelry link
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-trouble-cal-2017


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It is impressive! Double trouble? I’d multiply that for each different pattern. Well worth the effort!


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow that's a beauty! Thanks choiyuk96 for taking the time to post this for all of us.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Dec 4, 2017)

Beautiful. I'd love to make that one. But with my SLOW, intermittent Internet, I don't see myself downloading 29 documents nor printing 150 pages. Sad. Isn't there an easier way?


----------



## la7deonce (Sep 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Beeeeeeeeutiful!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Very pretty! Love the different colors and stitches!


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Very impressive.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! What a gorgeous blanket. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

Where did you get the wooden tag that’s on the corner of the blanket?


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for the site. Love the afghan.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful ~ love the bright colours you’ve chosen! ????


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Love the color combo. Beautiful work!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Very beautiful !


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Beautiful blankets...


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

MunchkinMommy: I Googled leather labels for knitted items and there are lots of places and lots of different styles. Here is one:

https://www.etsy.com/market/custom_leather_label


----------

